# Fire Nebula Explosion



## Dalecamino

I got ambitious yesterday, and made two pens. This one also from Beartoothwoods.com A Virage Chrome RB with the Fire Nebula Explosion. Nice blanks!
It's good to have my lathe back in operating order.


----------



## Charlie_W

Chuck, This pen is a looker!! Wonderfully done!


----------



## mark james

Very nice Chuck - The colors are very striking.


----------



## leehljp

There just seems to be no limits on  creativity in pen making. Beautiful blank, pen and work!


----------



## Dalecamino

Charlie_W said:


> Chuck, This pen is a looker!! Wonderfully done!


Thanks Charlie!


----------



## Dalecamino

mark james said:


> Very nice Chuck - The colors are very striking.


Thanks Mark!


----------



## Dalecamino

leehljp said:


> There just seems to be no limits on  creativity in pen making. Beautiful blank, pen and work!


Thanks Hank! I agree 100% on no limits.


----------



## John Eldeen

Beautiful pen and as well love the colors nice work


----------



## Dalecamino

From my phone


----------



## Lucky2

Chuck, that's two very nice looking pens, I love that blank. I must look into buying a couple of them, was Beartooth woods where the blank came from also?

Len


----------



## Dalecamino

Lucky2 said:


> Chuck, that's two very nice looking pens, I love that blank. I must look into buying a couple of them, was Beartooth woods where the blank came from also?
> 
> Len


Thanks Len! Yeah, blanks and kits from Beartoothwoods.com. Ernie has a nice selection.


----------



## cozee

Sweet!


----------



## kruzzer

Great job on the pen as always... I really like the blank.. gonna have to get me some of that


----------



## Dalecamino

Thanks Rich! Yes you need some of these blanks.


----------



## BRobbins629

Looking good from here!


----------



## Dalecamino

BRobbins629 said:


> Looking good from here!


Thanks Bruce!


----------



## MRDucks2

Quite nice.


----------



## Dalecamino

MRDucks2 said:


> Quite nice.


Thanks!


----------



## Sataro

Very nice looking pens!


----------



## Dalecamino

Sataro said:


> Very nice looking pens!


Thanks again Billy!


----------



## Dalecamino

cozee said:


> Sweet!


Thanks Greg!


----------



## johncrane

looking good well done! luv the blank colors


----------



## Dalecamino

johncrane said:


> looking good well done! luv the blank colors


Thank you John! Yes, very nice colors in these blanks.


----------



## ken69912001

Great job!!! Thats some good looking material.


----------



## wizard

Those are absolutely striking Chuck!  Beautiful finish!


----------



## SteveJ

Very nice.  Are both from the "same" blank. I like the one on the left with more green showing.


----------



## Dalecamino

wizard said:


> Those are absolutely striking Chuck!  Beautiful finish!


Thank you Doc! I have to give credit to the blanks for the finish. They polish up nicely.


----------



## Dalecamino

SteveJ said:


> Very nice.  Are both from the "same" blank. I like the one on the left with more green showing.


Thank you Steve! No they are separate blanks. Yeah it's a crap shoot when ordering. There are some dominate colors. Just a luck of the draw.


----------

